# DRL's Danger....



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The amount of drivers on the M6 this weekend in poor light and rain driving with No rear lights on....Madness.

Surely the law with DRL's was put into place to make cars seen.

So why then do some cars seem to have bright LED lights at the front and their dash is lit up too but have no rear lights on.

Don't understand this logic, the driver thinks their lights are on because there is some light output at the front against other cars (the DRL's) and the dash lights are on.

Bloody dangerous in wet, dark weather with lots of traffic.

Counted 7 on the way up to Carlisle from B'ham


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> The amount of drivers on the M6 this weekend in poor light and rain driving with No rear lights on....Madness.
> 
> Surely the law with DRL's was put into place to make cars seen.
> 
> ...


Mate, this boils my pee seeing this on the roads nowadays.

I've had abuse for politely letting the eejits know they are showing no light to the rear.

I coded our BMW to have the rear DRL's on all the time as the darker nights started to draw in last year and I'll keep them on now.

As you say, sometimes, the dash is not lit up so surely these drivers should know they are travelling with no lights!!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've no idea why but my front DRLs are always on as are my REAR LIGHTS. Maybe all cars should be like this. My last car only the front DRLs were on all the time.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

pxr5 said:


> I've no idea why but my front DRLs are always on as are my REAR LIGHTS. Maybe all cars should be like this. My last car only the front DRLs were on all the time.


This seems logical, Fronts and Rears both on all the time.

Why leave off the rears, and light up the dash making the driver think their lights are on.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

feel your pain choopers in rain as well with all the spray with no lights on, Then you get the Retards who drive with side lights and front fogs on.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

If you drive in USA and it rains you have to put lights on


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

phillipnoke said:


> If you drive in USA and it rains you have to put lights on


It's 100m visibility in rain here. It should be the same as the US.

Wipers on, lights on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

it's driving without due care and attention. Shame the police don't pull a few people for it, the same with front fog lights and no headlights - this serves no purpose, fog lights are designed to light the edge of the road, not project forward so all this does is dazzle people I reckon if the police proseccuted more for this they could all have a pay rise from the increased budget!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've said for years, why can't we have lights automatically come on when you have your wipers on?

Everything else is automatic, but in this instance, it's not even a case of automation, just some wiring. If the wipers are on constant (ie, not intermittent) then the lights should be on.


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

Is it possible to switch off DRLs in some cars? I've seen some cars which I know have DLRs but they manage to drive with no lights on at all.

A disturbing number of people seem to drive with inadequate lighting. What's the point in putting on just the side lights? Surely if visibility is low enough to warrant putting on lighting you would want to put on dipped headlights to ensure you are definitely seen rather than a couple of lit ***-end equivalents in the vague hope that someone else might just be able to see you in time to avoid crashing into you?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That's a good point - I can't remember if my GLC puts the rears on with the fronts, but I do have auto lights so that's not too bad.

What annoys me is my MK7 Fiesta Titanium. It's got auto headlights (which is fine, I like that) but if I want my sidelights (no DRLs ya see) to be on, I have to switch it from Auto lights to sidelights. It isn't much work but it seems kinda pointless.

I came from a Volvo which had them on all the time (due to the legal requirements in Sweden I believe) and ride a motorbike where I've got no option, if the engine is running then the dipped beams are on.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Mother-Goose said:


> That's a good point - I can't remember if my GLC puts the rears on with the fronts, but I do have auto lights so that's not too bad.
> 
> What annoys me is my MK7 Fiesta Titanium. It's got auto headlights (which is fine, I like that) but if I want my sidelights (no DRLs ya see) to be on, I have to switch it from Auto lights to sidelights. It isn't much work but it seems kinda pointless.
> 
> I came from a Volvo which had them on all the time (due to the legal requirements in Sweden I believe) and ride a motorbike where I've got no option, if the engine is running then the dipped beams are on.


The Volvo idea is correct, light on both ends of the vehicle.

This new law with Front Only DRL's is so dangerous for road users. It's not the driver who is 100% wrong either as the dash is lit up so them assume they have their lights on.

The Grey (worst colour) Fiesta on the M6 was almost invisble from the rear in the spray, you had to be about 5M from it to see anything was there. Luckily there was a traffic jam and someone warned them about it. The Fiesta DRL's did light up the car infronts bumper, making the situation of not knowing about lights on worse.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thing is as well loads of these cars have auto lights as well but they aint got them on as well


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm sure my last couple of cars the lights come on with the auto wipers.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Manufacturers can alter this and that but they can't alter the Moran behind the steering wheel.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

People who are only interested in cars as a mode of transport or status symbol often don't know or care what features the car has or even how to drive properly for that matter - taking dim-dip as an example a quick poll of colleagues many years ago revealed that only 2 out of 38 knew what it was and one of them was me. It does seem pretty pointless having front only running lights though, quite the dimmest "safety advance" in years.


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

In most cases you can code both ends to work


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

dhali said:


> In most cases you can code both ends to work


Thanks, good to know but most people won't care especially the bloke I saw on the Queensferry Crossing in the black car between two trucks in the pouring rain near dark with no lights on at all. Actually I didn't see him until he started pulling out. As he was going off at the next slip I gave him a beep, pointed and mouthed LIGHTS, cue some interesting hand signals that you won't see in the highway code. :wall:


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

RandomlySet said:


> I've said for years, why can't we have lights automatically come on when you have your wipers on?
> 
> Everything else is automatic, but in this instance, it's not even a case of automation, just some wiring. If the wipers are on constant (ie, not intermittent) then the lights should be on.


They do on my BMW, and did on my old VW .


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

It's the idiots who drive with rear fog lights on in the rain that really pee me off, usual they are also dawdling along in the middle lane completely oblivious. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It all seems rather strange as some new motor cycles have lights on all the time and no switch to turn them off, not even to help with starting.

My BMW, as stated above, only has the front DRLs on and no rears.

As for warning lights on the dash, my car has a lights on lamp so I know the proper lights are on or not regardless of what else the instrument lights might be doing.



> It's the idiots who drive with rear fog lights on in the rain that really pee me off, usual they are also dawdling along in the middle lane completely oblivious.


I just drive with full beam for them. They sometimes get the message and turn them off. They might have put them on by accident or they didn't cancel them from the last time they used them.


----------



## IR655 (Apr 9, 2015)

On the BMW the low beams and taillights will come on if the light knob is in Auto and you turn your wipers on. Furthermore, if you leave the knob in "0" the dash does not light up. So it's a mystery to me when I spot people driving down the highway with DRL's and no taillights. 🧐


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Never had drl before I bought this Volvo. Manual does tell you how to turn them off but I haven't. They're front and rear, but dash is lit and steering wheel blocks view of light switch so sometimes forget anyway. Not worked out if there is a difference between drl and dipped beam as they seem to use same bulb. Wife's Peugeot has drl that are separate at front so obvious which are on.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Surprised to see some DRLs that are always on...light up the dash?

I've had a couple of cars with DRLs from different manufacturers and both only lit up the front...but neither lit up the dashboard.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Starbuck88 said:


> Surprised to see some DRLs that are always on...light up the dash?
> 
> I've had a couple of cars with DRLs from different manufacturers and both only lit up the front...but neither lit up the dashboard.


Ford and Citroen do.

They are perm On as default.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Starbuck88 said:


> Surprised to see some DRLs that are always on...light up the dash?
> 
> I've had a couple of cars with DRLs from different manufacturers and both only lit up the front...but neither lit up the dashboard.


Lots of cars have dashboards which are illuminated all the time regardless of lights on of off these days. Some don't have dials at all, the whole thing is an LCD display so has to be constantly illuminated.

The drl thing is daft, especially with so many cars having low power consumption led rear lights, there's really no excuse for them not being on all the time.

Drls themselves can be pretty painful on the eye if used at dusk too, they obviously have to be pretty bright as they're supposed to be seen in bright daylight, but they're also not aimed or focused like a normal dip beam needs to be.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Harry_p said:


> Drls themselves can be pretty painful on the eye if used at dusk too.


And how, especially for those of us whose ageing optics act like as prism. Some led brake lights or more accurately those drivers who sit with their foot on the brake for ages are guilty of this too. Do electronic parking brakes activate brake lights?


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm a first time Volvo owner, and I think they've got it right. 
On mine at least, the DRLs are normal sidelights at the rear, and dipped headlights at the front. I just leave the (auto) headlights switch on, and front and rear DRLs come on with ignition, and the dash lights come on when the sensors switch the headlights on.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

This rips my knitting too! no rear lights are a far greater hazard than no fronts in my opinion as the front lights really should not be in your lane heading your way!!

It is ridiculous that Volvo introduced DRL front and rear lights on in 1974/5 yet today we seem to have allowed the rears to no longer be required ?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

On my 2012 RX you could switch the DRL lights off through the nav system settings. On my 2016 RX, you no longer can and same on my wife's 2013 IS.

The DRLs do not show up in the instrument cluster and are on all the time so there's no confusion regarding whether they are on or off

When visibility gets bad, the cars both turn their headlights on, regardless of whether its raining or not. There is a sensitivity setting available to allow for the lights to turn on earlier or later.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> On my 2012 RX you could switch the DRL lights off through the nav system settings. On my 2016 RX, you no longer can and same on my wife's 2013 IS.
> 
> The DRLs do not show up in the instrument cluster and are on all the time so there's no confusion regarding whether they are on or off
> 
> When visibility gets bad, the cars both turn their headlights on, regardless of whether its raining or not. There is a sensitivity setting available to allow for the lights to turn on earlier or later.


It must be cars without auto lights then that do it. It should be law to make them come on.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

My car doesn't have auto lights or auto wipers or drls.

If it's dark or dull and I can't see very well or think people might not be able to see me very well I turn my lights on. If it's raining and I can't see out of the windscreen very well I will put my wipers on so I can see and put my lights on as I assume other people's vision might be slightly impaired too.

It's really not very difficult. I often wonder if auto this and auto that and all sorts of warnings and bing bongs just mean people switch off and don't even think about the basics as they assume the car will take care of it all.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

The regulations have changed all new cars will have to have some form of rear DRL


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> This new law with Front Only DRL's is so dangerous for road users. It's not the driver who is 100% wrong either as the dash is lit up so them assume they have their lights on.


Sorry - but it is 100% the drivers fault - albeit made worse by the EU regulations not making it completely idiot proof - assumption in no excuse.

In my opinion all cars should have auto lights that switches DRLs on front and rear automatically BUT that will not stop the stupidity - last week with the snow the number of people I saw driving in blizzard conditions with only DRLs was crazy - of course the headlights will not be switched on as the sensors only detect low light - most people are too stupid to think logically


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Sorry - but it is 100% the drivers fault - albeit made worse by the EU regulations not making it completely idiot proof - assumption in no excuse.
> 
> In my opinion all cars should have auto lights that switches DRLs on front and rear automatically BUT that will not stop the stupidity - last week with the snow the number of people I saw driving in blizzard conditions with only DRLs was crazy - of course the headlights will not be switched on as the sensors only detect low light - most people are too stupid to think logically


THIS ^^^^^

Completely agree.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

andy665 said:


> Sorry - but it is 100% the drivers fault - albeit made worse by the EU regulations not making it completely idiot proof - assumption in no excuse.
> 
> In my opinion all cars should have auto lights that switches DRLs on front and rear automatically BUT that will not stop the stupidity - last week with the snow the number of people I saw driving in blizzard conditions with only DRLs was crazy - of course the headlights will not be switched on as the sensors only detect low light - most people are too stupid to think logically


Agree

But i'd say 95% driver fault but the manufacturer should take some blame.

Same as all cars should be fitted with active cruise / city braking etc as standard, stop all the rear end shunts and traffic jams caused by people not taking enough notice (which you will never stop).


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

The DRL's on my 2012 Volvo C30 work as follows.

Set lights to Auto:

Daylight: front DRL's on/no dashboard lights - the DRL's are where the front foglights should be.

When light fades: dipped beams come on, rear lights on, dash lights on....DRL's OFF.

Volvo got it right with this.....surprised other manufacturers haven't followed suit.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Harry_p said:


> My car doesn't have auto lights or auto wipers or drls.
> 
> If it's dark or dull and I can't see very well or think people might not be able to see me very well I turn my lights on. If it's raining and I can't see out of the windscreen very well I will put my wipers on so I can see and put my lights on as I assume other people's vision might be slightly impaired too.
> 
> It's really not very difficult. I often wonder if auto this and auto that and all sorts of warnings and bing bongs just mean people switch off and don't even think about the basics as they assume the car will take care of it all.


Absolutely correct!

My car has auto lights and wipers.

Fortunately, I was able to switch off the front Daylight running lights via the menu.


----------

